
Dancers and Diplomats: NYC Ballet in Moscow, October 1962 (2014) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/dancers-and-diplomats-new-york-city-ballet-in-moscow-october-1962
======
Bud
I had the opportunity to tour the USSR in 1990, just before the USSR
dissolved, with my college choir. We sang in Moscow, Leningrad and various
smaller cities. An overwhelming experience with many echoes in this story.

